

Nvidia announces Project Shield handheld gaming system - mtgx
http://theverge.com/2013/1/7/3845282/nvidia-announces-project-shield-handheld-gaming-system

======
isaacwaller
Notable feature: it streams games from your desktop PC, kind of like a
personal OnLive-type service where the games run on your own PC instead of at
a datacenter.

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3845358/nvidia-shield-
big-p...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3845358/nvidia-shield-big-picture-
mode)

------
stewie2
this is an awesome device!

